# More power and Crossover question



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I am only running a 400W amp to a 12" kenwood sub but when i turn up my head unit the display on the head starts to flicker slightly and also the dome light does it as well. Is there something i could do??

Is there some kind of aftermarket crossover in which i can filter out the low frequencies as to not blow out my rear or front speakers??


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

you can go try doing a search... www.crutchfield.com


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

post again with what kind of head unit, you have, most likely your just gonna have to turn down the bass on your radio and try to compensate by turning up the amp, this will be the cheapest and easiest way to clean up the fronts/rears. If your set on keeping the bass cranked up on the radio, you can get passive crossovers that go inline with your speakers, you can install them behind the radio, that Crutchfield link that Teknokid left should show what I'm talking about.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *when i turn up my head unit the display on the head starts to flicker slightly and also the dome light does it as well. Is there something i could do??*


 The reason everything flickers is cause there's too much power for your alternator to handle... you've got a couple options to resolve this problem. You can either invest in a hi-amp alternator ($$$), buy a capacitor, and/or buy a Optima Yellow/Red Top battery. IMO, your best alternative would be to invest in a capacitor and/or Optima battery.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well i did lower the bass on the headunit and upped the amp. I will also be buying a capacitator this week, now the only decision is which one.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Caps are not the wonderfull cure all answer. Caps are designed to stabalize the current needed for your amplifier. If you do not have enough current to begin with...you cannot possibly stabalize what isn't there to begin with. It will help slightly with dimming lights and such...but it is really just a band aid for your electrical system. If that is all you are after is to get your lights to stop flickering...a cap may help...but I would vote for the Yellow/Red top recommendation. That alone will do more for your charging system than any cap would.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

What about the bluetops??? i have seen pics of them in ads but never in person?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i like the helpful tone you use that is alot better than some ppl that i've heard about this topic BUT one must remember that a battery ALONE will not solve charging problems. 

senerio: also hypithetical but princible stands true:

you have a 800 cca "red top" and a 60 amp alternator the stereo pulls 80 amps of power at X volume (which mind you would be loud but not uncommon). after time goes on and when you car "requires" 50amps of power to run with all accesorries on PLUS an 80 amp of draw, you will be left to draw remaining requirements from the battery. eventually the "reserve" in the red top, which is only 120 min @ 24 amps/hr, will be depleated and when your amp can't get the power it needs from the battery it will get by robbing your cars "requirements" thus your lights dimming. so in essence by putting a "red top" in your car, it will not single handedly solve all problems. 

a "yellow top" is just a hybrid bastard child of the "red top" and the "blue top" it is not a car friendly as the "red top" but not near as bad a "blue top" in regards to your charging system( for reason to long to go in this post). the "yellow top" has i believe 127 min of reserve but a more of a capasity to be discharged deeper without major damage to the battery.

now to the cap. i agree with sentrastyle caps stablize by charging when the amp has little to no current requirements and then discharging when needed and the hope is that the stored energy will make up the deficet of the charging system. the difference here is to extend the time of the deficet as long as possible.

so the ultamate solution is to get a higher out put alternator, which not many will because of there prohibitive costs. which quite possibly would be no more than a "red top and cap". 

i the past i have defended ppls choice on the cap issue but it was because for there perticular situation the cap was a good choice (and someone else was a little rude with his opinions) but ultamately i comes down to the alternater.

sorry for the rant


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks Cranium for your sort of indepth answer. I really appreciate, i just wish you would have been a little more thorough on the red yellow and blue tops. 

But FYI, it never did it while driving. It only did it when i was in my garage with the engine off.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

then you alternator would not be supplying the addiquit power needed.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

But while its off, its only getting power from the battery because the alternator is belt driven which would not work while the engine is off


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

what is the reason for wanting the car off? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

would upgrading the ground and power wires on the battery help improve some of these problems?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

anything you can do to make a "cleaner" ground will help.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

cranium said:


> *what is the reason for wanting the car off? if you don't mind me asking *


Well i like to listen to music when im cleaning my car and i dont want to have the car running the whole time. Now when i do this, i usually let the car run for about a minute or so for every 30 minutes of music time.


----------

